# CD-writer installatie

## micder

Hoop dat iemand me kan helpen: krijg m'n CD-RW niet geinstalleerd.

Configuratie:

hda: CD-ROM master

hdb: harddisk slave

hdc: CD-RW master

Heb in lilo.conf: append "hdc=ide-scsi"

hda en hdb OK

Heb kernel verschillende keren gecompileerd betr. SCSI.

Hoe moet .config eruit zien?

----------

## biroed

Als je brander in fstab hdc is, zul je hem moeten veranderen in sr(x),

een scsi device, kijk even met dmesg wat voor een device je gebruikt.

----------

## micder

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Als je brander in fstab hdc is, zul je hem moeten veranderen in sr(x),
> 
> een scsi device, kijk even met dmesg wat voor een device je gebruikt.

 

dmesg geeft:

```
SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices
```

en laat dan niets meer zien betr. SCSI.

In lilo.conf heb ik append hdc=ide-scsi.

Moet ik iets aan de kernel veranderen?

----------

## biroed

Je hebt in de kernel nodig oa.

scsi support (scsi support)

scsi cdrom support

scsi generic support

scsi emulation (ide atapi blockdevices)

iso 9660

en  microsoft joliet is ook wel handig.

----------

## micder

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Je hebt in de kernel nodig oa.
> 
> scsi support (scsi support)
> 
> scsi cdrom support
> ...

 

Compileer ik dit in de kernel of als module?

Ik heb nu o.a.:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m  #(voor zip)
```

----------

## biroed

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y (!!)

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set
```

Dit kan direkt in de kernel, of als module.

De modules moet je dan wel laden, kijk in de help optie v/d kernel hoe deze heten. M.b.v. insmod of modprobe kun je de modules aktiveren (laden dus).

Met lsmod kun je zien of ze aanwezig zijn.

cdrecord --scanbus geeft info over jouw scsi devices evenals dmesg.

----------

## micder

Heb 

scsi support (scsi support)

scsi cdrom support

scsi generic support

scsi emulation (ide atapi blockdevices)

iso 9660

en microsoft joliet  in de kernel gecompileerd.

dmesg laat echter geen sr(x) of scd(x) zien.

Zit nu echt met handen in het haar  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GTVincent

 *micder wrote:*   

> Heb 
> 
> scsi support (scsi support)
> 
> scsi cdrom su[/code]pport
> ...

 

Uit mijn .config, met werkende IDE cd-brander en voor de rest een all SCSI systeem:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

```

en 

```

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

```

en 

```

hdc=ide-scsi

```

in grub.conf. Ik gebruik geen hda en hdb.

----------

## kamikaz3

doe eens die cdrecord -scanbus

van die sr of srt heb ik nog nooit gehoord, nog minder dat je in fstab iets zou moeten aanpassen

cd's mount ik niet eens als ze gebrand worden, dus met fstab heeft dat niet te maken

en om ze te lezen mount je dat zoals anders, zonder scsi

het gaat hier nog altijd om emulatie, dus je kan de device nog altijd gewoon aanspreken ook

----------

## biroed

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> doe eens die cdrecord -scanbus
> 
> van die sr of srt heb ik nog nooit gehoord, nog minder dat je in fstab iets zou moeten aanpassen
> 
> cd's mount ik niet eens als ze gebrand worden, dus met fstab heeft dat niet te maken
> ...

 

Als je in de kernel  je brander als ide device (hdc/hdd) compileerd,

en ook scsi emulation, zal je jouw brandprogje moeten vertellen welke je gebruikt.(in de /dev directory zal sr0 staan)

Als je dus scsi emulation wil, zal je dus een scsi device moeten aanspreken.(sr0 oid)

Vanaf cdrtools 2.0 kun je ook atapi devices gebruiken om cd's te branden.

```
/dev/sr0           /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      users,noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sr1                /mnt/cdrom2     iso9660         users,noauto,ro         0 0
```

----------

## micder

Als je in de kernel  je brander als ide device (hdc/hdd) compileerd,

en ook scsi emulation, zal je jouw brandprogje moeten vertellen welke je gebruikt.(in de /dev directory zal sr0 staan)

Als je dus scsi emulation wil, zal je dus een scsi device moeten aanspreken.(sr0 oid)

Vanaf cdrtools 2.0 kun je ook atapi devices gebruiken om cd's te branden.

```
/dev/sr0           /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      users,noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sr1                /mnt/cdrom2     iso9660         users,noauto,ro         0 0
```

[/quote]

Ik heb nu ATAPI CDROM als module gecompileerd en krijg nu bij booten:

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

fstab o.a. 

/dev/hdb3               /               reiserfs        notail,noatime    1 1

/dev/hdb5               none            swap            sw                0 0

/dev/cdrom            /media/cdrom    iso9660         noauto,ro         0 0

/dev/sr0                 /media/cdrw     auto            noauto,user,exec  0 0

/dev/sda4               /media/zip      auto            noauto,user       0 0

mount /media/cdrw -->

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: No medium found

en cdrecord -scanbus -->

scsibus0:

cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.

        0,0,0     0) 'E-IDE   ' 'CD-ROM 52X/AKH  ' 'A63 ' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) *

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 100         ' 'J.03' Removable Disk

        1,7,0   107) *

Wat betekent de warning?

Overigens, CDROM en Zip zijn te mounten

Het gekke is dat als ik eerst de cdrom mount de brander wel gemount kan worden

----------

## H-Pi

de methode op gentoo.org beschreven was bij mij ook niet afdoende, er is wel een thread waar ik (en velen met mij) veel aan hadden: Kernel SCSI emulation for CD burning - the truth

op die manier hoef je ook niet meer iets aan je grub of lilo conf toe te voegen

misschien dat je aan die thread iets hebt

----------

## biroed

 *Quote:*   

> mount /media/cdrw -->
> 
> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
> 
> mount: No medium found
> ...

 

Wat voor cdtje zit erin? muziek of een blanco cd kun je niet mounten.

Behalve een mp3, wav etc.

----------

## micder

 *biroed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wat voor cdtje zit erin? muziek of een blanco cd kun je niet mounten.
> 
> Behalve een mp3, wav etc.

 

Gentoo live-cd   :Wink: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *biroed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als je in de kernel  je brander als ide device (hdc/hdd) compileerd,
> 
> en ook scsi emulation, zal je jouw brandprogje moeten vertellen welke je gebruikt.(in de /dev directory zal sr0 staan)
> ...

 

dat is toch allemaal niet nodig,

ik gebruik

```
cdrecord -overburn driveropts=burnfree,forcespeed -v fs=6m speed=20 dev=0,0,0 -
```

en dat werkt heel goed

like I said, mounten is niet nodig

enkel om te lezen, en dat kan je nog steeds op de normale manier

----------

